# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Costo orario lordo dipendente studio professionale

## arialibera

Cari colleghi qual è il costo orario lordo inerente un dipendente livello base"di uno studio professionale?
Grazie

----------


## arialibera

UP............

----------


## Esattore

Nello studio in cui facevo la pratica tre euro all'ora e straordinari in nero!

----------


## Pincopallino

> Nello studio in cui facevo la pratica tre euro all'ora e straordinari in nero!

  Sarai ricchissimo ormai  :Big Grin:  
Gli studi professionali hanno un contratto abbastanza misero, più basso del terziario commerciio

----------

